# Americans living in Europe



## Leopard33

Hi there,

I am looking for Americans or English speaking foreigners who have relocated to a country in Europe and have recently bought a property. We are currently casting for a hugely successful property show and I would love to have a quick chat with you to tell you about the programme. We offer monetary compensation for your time and effort.

Please email me on househunterscasting[at]leopardfilms[dot]com with subject 'MELISSA' or call me on +44 (0) 207 704 5350 and I will call you straight back.

Many thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you!

Many thanks,

Melissa


----------

